# Ron Burch (Fundolopanchax) to Speak on Cypripediums



## Heather (Mar 18, 2007)

at the April meeting of the New Hampshire Orchid Society 
4/14/07 at 11:00 a.m.

I for one am greatly anticipating it!


----------



## dustywoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Heather,

Can non-members attend? I'd love to hear him. I don't mind paying an admission fee.


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2007)

Visitors are always welcome, Susan, no charge!
It would be nice to see you again, also.


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2007)

I wonder if I can book a flight on short notice....


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2007)

Just a reminder - this is coming up this Saturday!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2007)

i'm hoping he'll be able to speak at my society soon. i sent him a pm somewhere but haven't heard back from him yet...


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> i'm hoping he'll be able to speak at my society soon. i sent him a pm somewhere but haven't heard back from him yet...



Oh Brian, just come over to the dark side - Join MY society. You know we rule.


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> i'm hoping he'll be able to speak at my society soon. i sent him a pm somewhere but haven't heard back from him yet...



Oh Brian, just come over to the dark side - Join MY society. You know we rule.


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Heather, 

I'm looking forward to it. Just hope I can muddle thru the directions.  

It sounds really interesting. 

Can non-members bring plants for show & tell? 

I'm looking forward to seeing you again and to meeting Ron.


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2007)

dustywoman said:


> Hey Heather,
> 
> I'm looking forward to it. Just hope I can muddle thru the directions.
> 
> ...



Hey Susan, 

I'm pretty sure you can bring plants for the show table if you aren't a member. I can double check tonight if I think of it. 

I have a board meeting prior (from 10-11:30) so I'll be there early but probably will be in the meeting when you arrive. If you bring plants, make sure they are on the table and labelled with one of the little green slips (put your name on the back so we know who's plant it is) by 11:30 when they start the judging. 

It's a pretty friendly bunch. Make sure you stop by the membership table and let them know you're a visitor. We like visitors! Oh, and lunch is usually served around 11:30-12:00. 

Can't wait! I am really excited about this month's program.


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like fun Heather. 

I am looking forward to hearing Ron. Who knows, I might start growing Cyps!

Maine Orchid Society does not have any judges. Maybe I'll bring the PEOY and the besseae, just for the heck of it. I would not expect either of them to be pulled though. 

Lunch too!!! Wow! Sounds good to me!


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2007)

dustywoman said:


> Maine Orchid Society does not have any judges. Maybe I'll bring the PEOY and the besseae, just for the heck of it. I would not expect either of them to be pulled though.



The show table is just ribbon judging - just for fun, not AOS, though we occasionally have AOS judges doing the judging but they don't actually point the plants. AOS judging is the first Saturday of each month at Tower Hill Botanic Garden.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2007)

haha. he's gonna speak for us in may!
if y'all didn't meet during my work day, i probably would join....


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

Ron's presentation was excellent. I learned a lot and was very encouraged to learn how easy some of the hybrids are to grow. I might just have to look for a Gisela to try at GITW this spring.  

It was nice to finally meet you, Ron, and to see Susan again as well. Was a great day, our show table, as usual, kicked ass.


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 15, 2007)

*Ribbons!!!!!*

Well, I attended the NHOS meeting yesterday and was able to spend some time with Heather. The meeting was very well attended. I was impressed by the quantity and quality of all the plants on the show table. The judges were also very informative, as they would take each plant that they liked and explained why they liked it so much.

Heather's being modest!!!!oke: 

Heather won a second place prize for her besseae hybrid (I forget the name - sorry!), another second place for her besseae var. flavum, and a third place for her peach colored besseae. Beautifully grown plants! Way to go, Heather!!!! :clap: :clap: 

Ron's presentation on Cyps was wonderful. He also had some great photos. One photo was of a clump of Cyps documented to be 100 years old. I never knew they could live so long. He also provided a list of where you could buy plants and/or seedlings. He's a great speaker. If anyone has a chance to see one of his presentations, you will not be disappointed!!!

Except for getting lost in Concord, NH (courtesy of Mapquest), it was an aternoon well spent and well worth the ride!!!!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you very much Heather for getting me invited to speak at your society meeting - what a wonderful group of folks. I have been to orchid shows with fewer plants and the quality was spectacular! My favorites species of Phrag is besseae and Heather had some very nice specimens. I have peach and have admired photos of flavum - now that I have seen Heather's, I MUST get one! Hopefully I can find one at the New York city show this week.

If anyone is within driving distance of Manchester, NH, the society is exceptional!

Ron



dustywoman said:


> Well, I attended the NHOS meeting yesterday and was able to spend some time with Heather. The meeting was very well attended. I was impressed by the quantity and quality of all the plants on the show table. The judges were also very informative, as they would take each plant that they liked and explained why they liked it so much.
> 
> Heather's being modest!!!!oke:
> 
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2007)

dustywoman said:


> Heather's being modest!!!!oke:
> 
> Heather won a second place prize for her besseae hybrid (I forget the name - sorry!), another second place for her besseae var. flavum, and a third place for her peach colored besseae. Beautifully grown plants! Way to go, Heather!!!! :clap: :clap:


Well congrats, sounds like a fun time, I bet it made Heather's hair turn red!


----------

